# Haitian water problem



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

If you do a search on "Haiti water disease deaths" and you should find several links on what's going on.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This is a good idea, make you more aware what could happen here, when shtf comes about. The more knowledge you have the better prepared you are.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

The moral of the story being...make sure you have a lot of water stored. Check your water sources and see what will be available after any disaster. Invest in a water filtration system, even a simple one sold for campers. Don't forget the water in your water heater as a clean water source. Make sure you at least have a campstove, barbeque grill, or a way to make a fire, so you can boil water if that's the only way you have to make it safe to drink.

Things will vary by region an by surroundings (urban, suburban, rural, etc.). Here...we'd never run out of wood for fires to boil water. In towns and certain parts of the country...yeah, that could be a problem.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Yesterday it was 143 deaths confirmed from bad water. With their break down and communications it is likely higher, but who knows how much higher.

I definitely believe there's a need for water filtration and means of collection. In my region, for much of the year it's as simple as catching rain.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think the *real* lesson to learn here is DON'T 5H!T IN YOUR WATER SUPPLY!


----------



## ttruscott (Mar 6, 2009)

Online Army Study Guide


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've posted about it before. I'm not storing a lot, but I have the ability to start collecting rain, access to a lake and river. And most importantly I have a couple Berkey's with extra filters. I have my chlorine tabs from the other thread too. I should be ok for a long while.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I think the *real* lesson to learn here is DON'T 5H!T IN YOUR WATER SUPPLY!


I agree, Blob.

But that is easy for us to say -- harder for those living in primitive conditions and no education and seeped in superstition to *do*.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> I agree, Blob.
> 
> But that is easy for us to say -- harder for those living in primitive conditions and no education and seeped in superstition to *do*.


I'd hate to get banned for saying what I say IN PUBLIC, so I won't...

The Dominican Republic is on the SAME effing island!

maybe I'm a cruel bastard, maybe my compassion IS conditional or has become neo-Darwinian, either way I don't give a you-know-what about Haiti


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Blob, it's considered inpolite and politically incorrect to point out that the Dominican Republic, which is right next to Haiti is prosperous in comparision to Haiti, with much lower rates of crime, lower rates of infant mortality, the ability to produce food to export levels in the same climate and geology, and overall better development because that brings in some crucial demographic disparities. Since it's wrong to bring up this stuff, I guess it's good that we didn't go there.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ye haw! i d** sure will, those stewPid idiot's in their gov. orta be strung up for the corruption boiling over their. Where's the UN on this those bast**** can comment on our country for human rights because we are calling for protecting our own border. But that gov. has treated it's own people like s*** down there and not one Frigging bleep outa those POS in the UN. Correct my azz if they were not such a bunch of stewPid corrupt POS down there, they could have a decent country like next door. Does this sound like some one else we know, maybe our southern neighbor's. S**** haiti. Next week if i don't get my azz bleeped off here i'll tell ya really how i feel.  O' I,am gittin a 750 gal. tank with pump ac /dc setup. Trying to deal with this fella he,s a tough nut ta crack. Water storage and treatment is a must, ya can't eat if ya ain't hydrated i reckon. Have a goodin.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I care about Haiti, but not in the do-gooder, warm and fuzzy way. Sure, my heart goes out to kids no matter where they live, but I can't help them, sooo.

I care about Haiti from a political perspective. IMHO, America has been short sighted for the last one hundred years regarding the Western Hemisphere. 

The WH has everything we need in terms of natural resources, but we have failed to develop the alliances with our southern neighbors needed to have access them. Again, I don't mean the sort of "alliances" that might spring from a do-gooder, throw-money-at-them, liberal's head. I mean a longterm, 'teaching them how to fish' plan; a carrot but a stick, too.

Since we haven't done that, instead of, for example, getting our crucial rare minerals from South American friends, we get them from Red China. If RC turns off that tit, many of our most crucial high tech products (no matter where they are made) grinds to a halt. In other words, America has failed miserably with long term prepping. 

And, as America and our defense capabilities decline, any number of Central or South American countries are either communist or on the edge of communism because of the perpetual, grinding poverty. That's how Stalin and Hitler gained power and that's how the Chavez's of SA are getting their power. We are allowing deadly monsters to breed in our own back yard. 

Getting back to Haiti, we could have Chinese, or Russian, or N Korean ICBMs on Haitian soil in the near future because we have failed to take a leadership role in our own back yard. 

Whatcha think ObaMao's gonna do about that?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I was there in 1962 as part of a Marine unit there to help prop up Papa Doc ...again, I've seen some poverty in Asia but nothing like down there.. a mud shack would have been a palace compared to their "shelters" we started out pushing thru the streets loaded for bear and looking for a fight.. after about 30 minutes we were opening c rat cans as fast as we could to feed the kids.. then I really wanted to start shooting some bastards, but we were there to protect that SOB.. I've never forgotten that place..

If we cared we would go in and just kill the bastards and take the place over.. but then we should do the same with Mexico!... it's hard to fight for freedom when you haven't even got a sharp stick or the strength to hold one up...

The biggest problem in all of that area is....US... our Government.. maybe we need to clean house here then start moving south.. 

Maybe I need to go to bed lol....


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

As the previous posters alluded to, the Dominican Republic resides on that same island and went through the same hurricanes and earthquakes as Haiti. Very different results.

If you have Google Earth, take a close look at that island - see the difference between a well-run "Democratic" nation, and one firmly under the bootheel of dictatorship. Haiti has virtually NO industry or commerce, NO production of anything but 'mud cookies' to feed it's people.
Look at Port Au Prince, the capitol city. A fairly nice center surrounded by miles and miles of rusty sheet metal shacks. This is BEFORE that Big One hit. So now all those tin shacks fell down. So much for Haitian building codes......

In the last century or so, the USA has gone into Haiti three times, basically propping up one tin-plated dictator or another, rebuilding their economy and infrastructure - only to see it all torn down or allowed to rust.

Sorry Charley - I don't support a fourth venture. Risk is one thing - pouring billions down a sewage-filled rathole is something we DON'T need to be doing.
The ONLY way to even begin to address their problem is to tear down their crooked government and take them on as a 'state'. I personally am against that too.


----------

